# White logs



## H8mylogs (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi. I've been searching online for hrs and cant find anything about my current situation. I hope you guys can help.

About a month ago i had a chimney company install 24" (Vented) gas logs with a g46-24-17 burner pan with variable remote from rh Peterson. After a couple of days. I notice that the logs were turning white as if the dye/paint was burning off.


I called installer who said in all the 38 yrs of business he have never seen this but replaced the logs with no problems. However after turning on the replacement logs for the first time they appear to be turning white again. Contacted manufacturer no help at all. Contacted installer, he is stumped but I actively looking for a solution.

Thanks in advancegor all you guys help.


----------



## Tech Guru (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like it may be silicates.  Often from minerals or impurities in the gas supply or the air it is burning.  See it more commonly with Vent Free appliances, as that stuff can get everywhere in problem situations (with no chimney to help 'remove' those deposits).  I generally recommend cleaning out as much of the drywall and construction dust in and around the fireplace (as they are often in wood prefabs installed when the home is built, that are still full of drywall and plaster dust).


----------



## coaly (Apr 13, 2017)

Normally this is from chemical vapors in the supply air. When burning indoor air, this can be from plug in air fresheners, crayons, any sprays, perfume , deodorant or cleaners, especially from laundry areas. In your case there may be some silicone or other sealers out gassing as they cure in or near the intake vent. Burning those vapors creates a white ash which sticks to cooler surfaces like cooked on baking soda.


----------

